# Any anime/Manga fans?



## St3ph3n (Mar 6, 2013)

I really love anime.
Its helped me deal with SA and having no friends

if anyone wants to discus there favorite shows and what they plan to watch please post it here =)

Right now im watching "welcome to the NHK"
and I love it!
It really appeals to me because I can relate to the main charcter
I just finished cowboy bebop and fate/zero loved them both


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Hasn't there already been tons of anime themed threads made here already?
Alright, well anyway... ah, Fate/Zero is awesome <3 *loves Kotomine* xDDD

At the moment I'm watching The World God Only Knows, K Project and Tsukihime~
K Project has been the best so far *hasn't started Tsukihime* oh, and I just finished Carnival Phantasm. Lancer keeps dying, which was adorable <33 xDD


----------



## Newteacher (Jan 5, 2013)

I think a lot of people here like anime (as they should, it's awesome).
My favourite anime (and story of any kind) is Clannad and Clannad after story.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I'm watching Fairy Tail and .hack // sign atm. I've only watched Hellsing and Death Note in the past.


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

Anime is awesome!! :clap

right now ... well, Detective Conan is an anime that's been with me since I was around 8-9 years old, my absolute fave, so it's what I'm most up-to-date with.

since it's in the middle of school year, right now I don't have that much time to watch anything, but ... I'm in the process of finishing Earl & Fairy, struggling to keep up-to-date with Fairy Tail, want to start watching Amnesia and Sukitte Iinayou, I also want to re-watch Yu-Gi-Oh 5D's ... and there is a few A4 pages long list of other series I wanna watch/continue to watch/finish. XD somehow it seems that everyone around me has more than enough time to keep up with every random series, anime or korean dorama and I'm there struggling with exams and at least somehow balancing it all. phew.


----------



## St3ph3n (Mar 6, 2013)

Nekomata said:


> Hasn't there already been tons of anime themed threads made here already?
> Alright, well anyway... ah, Fate/Zero is awesome <3 *loves Kotomine* xDDD
> 
> At the moment I'm watching The World God Only Knows, K Project and Tsukihime~
> K Project has been the best so far *hasn't started Tsukihime* oh, and I just finished Carnival Phantasm. Lancer keeps dying, which was adorable <33 xDD


I love k project too
Yata is my favorite because the skateboarding animation is amazing


----------



## St3ph3n (Mar 6, 2013)

Newteacher said:


> I think a lot of people here like anime (as they should, it's awesome).
> My favourite anime (and story of any kind) is Clannad and Clannad after story.


I like clannad too
that wedding was sad for me 0_0


----------



## St3ph3n (Mar 6, 2013)

jJoe said:


> I'm watching Fairy Tail and .hack // sign atm. I've only watched Hellsing and Death Note in the past.


Fairy tail is pretty chill =)
.hack had an interesting concept but I didnt like it that much
I like death note a lot too


----------



## mustachekittah (Mar 11, 2013)

Newteacher said:


> I think a lot of people here like anime (as they should, it's awesome).
> My favourite anime (and story of any kind) is Clannad and Clannad after story.


No other show has made me cry as much as the Clannad series.


----------



## Lostsoulswander (Sep 27, 2012)

i enjoyed canaan, michiko e hatchin & summer wars.
almost forgot

























awesome






lol


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Welcome to the NHK is good. 

Rurouni Kenshin is my favorite series, I'm currently reading Naruto: Shippuden.


----------



## Lostsoulswander (Sep 27, 2012)

is Neon Genesis Evangelion worth watching?


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Currently reading One Piece and Oyasumi Punpun

not really a fan of anime but I'm watching JJBA.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm a bookworm so I liked the Read or Die anime as well as Library Wars.


----------



## shyaddict (Mar 9, 2013)

yu yu hakusho


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I really liked Bible Black and La blue girl.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

I like both but I prefer manga


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

I prefer Anime as anime and Manga as manga, not shoujo manga turned into anime. shounen manga to anime is alright tho.


----------



## Levibebop (Feb 15, 2013)

Present.

Favorites - Cowboy Bebop, Evangelion, Elfen Lied.


----------



## Amadare (Mar 12, 2013)

Lostsoulswander said:


> is Neon Genesis Evangelion worth watching?


YES. That is an AMAZING anime. It's a little...unconventional, but if you are already an anime fan, you are already aware of that 

My favorite anime is Sailor Moon, but I LOVE Nana, a few Gundam series, Vampire Hunter D and a bunch more.

Woot for geeks/anime lovers!


----------



## heavyrain11 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've gotten into anime a lot more in the last year or so. Death Note was the first series I watched and it was amazing. Also Welcome to the NHK is brilliant. Watched the whole series on YouTube. 

I've got Samaurai Champloo and Cowboy Bebop on my iPad so they're the next series I want to watch


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Amadare said:


> YES. That is an AMAZING anime. It's a little...unconventional, but if you are already an anime fan, you are already aware of that


Have you seen the movies? Evangelion 1.0 etc. They're incredible...

Wondering if anyone else has seen Steins;gate.. that was a really good series too


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm reading Jojo's Bizarre Adventure right now. The first part sucked but two and three are great, and having read the first part gives them more nostalgic value. I'm working my way through part 4 right now and it seems this one is going to be okay as well.

But it doesn't hold a candle to One-punch Man. I hope at least one other person here has read that before / is reading that / is highly anticipating the delayed next chapter... and I can't forget Tower of God* which is just as good (in my opinion).

*I know, not really manga, I'm so sorry!


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Watching Deadman Wonderland at the moment. Disturbing, but very good :teeth


----------



## GoldenRayleigh (May 26, 2012)

Right now im watching Magi The Labyrinth of Magic, Tiger and Bunny and reading One Piece, Naruto shippuden and Black Butler


----------



## atingf (Feb 28, 2013)

I spend to much time on anime if I am honest. I spend most my nights watching anime and reading Manga. but it keeps me happy


----------



## zelkora101 (Mar 28, 2013)

*me :3*

i think spend way to much anime but meh, I've watched to many to mention but i some good ones are shakugan no shana, higurashi,angle beats and elfen lied


----------



## zelkora101 (Mar 28, 2013)

*i think i spend way to much time anime but meh, I've watched to many to mention but i some good ones are shakugan no shana, higurashi,angle beats and elfen lied

sorry for the atrocious english T-T


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Check out Beelzebub, its a pretty good manga. Havn't seen the anime version of it though so don't know if its any good. Its funny and pretty badass lol.

One called *Psyren *was a pretty good one too I just got done with.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

GoldenRayleigh said:


> Right now im watching Magi The Labyrinth of Magic, Tiger and Bunny and reading One Piece, Naruto shippuden and Black Butler


Is it worth watching Magi?


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Vinland Saga. One of the best mangas I've ever read. Have been reading it for years, but still great.


----------



## atingf (Feb 28, 2013)

can anyone recommend a good horror anime? I have watched stuff like Another & Higurashi.
any more like these?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I like anime but i don't consider myself as a fan.


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

I was a big Anime fan from 2003 to 2012. Now I don't really care much for it since it's been so long since I've watched an Anime series that has blown me away.

My favourite Anime/Manga series is One Piece. No other series does it justice when it comes to epic adventure. This series made me feel all types of emotions. There are so many awesome battles and story arcs such as the Arlong arc, Alabasta arc and Water 7 arc. 

My other Anime favourites include Ergo Proxy, Mushi-shi, Maison Ikkoku, Vision of Escaflowne, Welcome to the NHK!, Noir, Megazone 23, Azumanga Daioh, Urusei Yatsura, Dragon Ball Z, Steins;Gate, Haibane Renmei, Level E.

They all have their own distinctions and appeal.

I used to also watch a lot of Astro Boy and Sailor Moon when I was a kid.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

I like:

- Love Hina
- Chobits
- Full Metal Panic: Fumoffu
- Serial Experiments Lain


----------



## TheChosenPessimist (Mar 30, 2013)

atingf said:


> can anyone recommend a good horror anime? I have watched stuff like Another & Higurashi.
> any more like these?


If you like Higurashi you should watch Umineko, since it's quite similar and from the same producers (there are also some connections and references in both) and actually, I liked it more than Higurashi.
The sad part ist that the anime is not finished and no sequel announced =(

Also I'd like to recommend Shiki, that's one of my favorites
I'd recommend to not read a description and just go in blindly, I kinda did it that way and got surprised about some things which made it even better

another mystery/psychological stuff which I can wholeheartetly recommend would be Serial Experiments: Lain

on my "dark"-todo list:
Texhnolyze (heard that one is really dark)
Requiem from the Darkness
Narutaru
Bokura no

actually at the moment I'm watching: Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo
not dark at all, more light-hearted
also very inspiring at times


----------



## AzurePhoenix (Mar 30, 2013)

I haven't watched that much Anime, I don't really have time , but the best one I've ever seen, BY FAR, is Death Note.


----------



## Xenobee (Mar 31, 2013)

I love Anime and Manga, it is like my own little world where i can escape from, well, myself if you know what i mean? It allows me to, just for a while, pretend I'm someone else and that i am a cool and confident teen. It makes me feel a little more normal for a while


----------



## Lostsoulswander (Sep 27, 2012)

just finished Sakurasou no Pet na Kanojo.
said i wasnt going to cry but the graduation scene got me.


----------



## atingf (Feb 28, 2013)

TheChosenPessimist said:


> If you like Higurashi you should watch Umineko, since it's quite similar and from the same producers (there are also some connections and references in both) and actually, I liked it more than Higurashi.
> The sad part ist that the anime is not finished and no sequel announced =(
> 
> Also I'd like to recommend Shiki, that's one of my favorites
> ...


Thanks man will check em out


----------



## noscreenname (Feb 24, 2013)

I liked anime a lot when I was a kid, mostly Rumiko Takahashi; Ranma 1/2 and Maison Ikkoku, Mermaids saga, etc. 

Also I liked watching and reading Sailor moon I subscribed to Maxx? with Sailor Moon, Parasyte and all these other first translated into English Mangas. I remember subscribing to the Viz video pamphlets and being mystified by the descriptions of all the manga and animes. Heh I hate to be "I was into anime and manga before it was cool" but that's the way it felt. Like a door way into a new world. 

These days I'm a little less enchanted by the stuff but I've come across stuff I like, Cowboy Be-bop is a classic I also have a soft spot for Lupin the 3rd. Anything by Satoshi Kon is wonderful of course, Paranoia agent is a great example. So off beat and weird but a deep message, especially when you have a mental illness, I could forever watch it and learn new things from each viewing. 

Recently I've been reading and watching the works of Osamu Tezuka the "godfather of anime/manga" as someone who enjoys noir, pulp, and older works I love it. Watching his transition from his earlier works to his more mature works is particular great. Buddha, Black Jack, Astro boy, whatever it isn't anime/manga it is just good writing.


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of Bleach and Elfen Lied. SUCH amazing memories of both animes... incredible!


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Cylon said:


> I'm a huge fan of Bleach and Elfen Lied. SUCH amazing memories of both animes... incredible!


Os iusti Meditabitur sapientiam
Et lingua eius Loquetur iudicium
Beatus vir qui Suffert tentationem
Quoniam cum probates fuerit Accipiet coronam vitae

Kyrie, fons Bonitatis
Kyrie, Ignis Divine, eleison

O quam Sancta
Quam Serena
Quam Benigna
Quam Amoena
Esse virgo creditur

O quam Sancta
Quam Serena
Quam Benigna
Quam Amoena
O Castitatis Lilium



I remember the dog scene. That was extremely disturbing. In fact, most of it is disturbing. I watched five consecutive episodes of Elfen Lied with my ex. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

s12345 said:


> I remember the dog scene. That was extremely disturbing. In fact, most of it is disturbing. I watched five consecutive episodes of Elfen Lied with my ex. Crazy stuff.


It's true, very gory and disturbing anime. I'm not into that at all though, the whole story and presentation though I thought were just incredible! I was very close to crying at the end of it, such a sad story.


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone watch Attack on Titan (Shingeki no Kyojin)? It's incredible.


----------



## Caduceus (May 21, 2012)

Closed Book said:


> Anyone watch Attack on Titan (Shingeki no Kyojin)? It's incredible.


I find the opening mesmerizing.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I've started reading rave, watching magi and welcome to the nhk. Finished afro samurai. Also continuing with fairy tail every week (tiny chapters).


----------



## DarkIceDragon (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm an anime/manga fan.
My first anime was pokémon when I was a little kid. Then, I watched Wolf's Rain and it introduced me to a wonderful new world. Now, I regularly follow anime news, manga and other stuff. Infact, I'm thinking of taking Japanese as a foreign language in school.
Sometimes, anime has a very strong impact on my life. It can influence me, make me feel good, sad, happy and a whole range of other emotions. It's great really ^^.

For now, I have Evangelion on my 'to watch' list and I'm also following Tamako Market.


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Just started watching Suisei no Gargantia and I'd highly recommend it, easily my favourite out of the last few seasons. Though, with only 3 episodes out it may be a bit too early to make a call on that. Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Part 2 (the anime) is also quite nice if you're a fan of good ol' fighting (Part 1 is still ****, no matter what medium).


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Cylon said:


> I'm a huge fan of Bleach and Elfen Lied. SUCH amazing memories of both animes... incredible!





s12345 said:


> Os iusti Meditabitur sapientiam
> Et lingua eius Loquetur iudicium
> Beatus vir qui Suffert tentationem
> Quoniam cum probates fuerit Accipiet coronam vitae
> ...


If you guys liked Elfen Lied; check out Deadman Wonderland ! Finished it recently, and thought it was pretty damn good.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.deadline.com/2013/04/guillermo-del-toro-is-hatching-a-monster-of-a-series-at-hbo/

Guillermo del Toro is turning Monster into a live-action TV series.

Mind = ****ing blown.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

St3ph3n said:


> I really love anime.
> Its helped me deal with SA and having no friends


I can relate. I can't imagine what middle school or high school would have been like if I had never discovered anime/manga. o.o


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

Used to now every anime and manga seems the same.


----------



## Homestuckian (May 29, 2013)

HECK YEAH 
I don't know many anime/manga fans but I am one ^^
Not a weeaboo but it is really something I enjoy.
(Soul Eater anyone??)


----------



## VirtualAntics (May 27, 2013)

I like:

Gunsmith Cats
Trigun 
Dirty Pair
Haibane Renmei
Bubblegum Crisis/Crash
Oh My Goddess
and Vexille (movie) to name a few.


And recently.. K-On! has caught my interest.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I love lots of classics like Studio Ghibli movies, Akira, Ghost in the Shell, Cowboy Bebop, and whatever. 

I just recently got into Welcome to the NHK. Boy does it suck to relate to that anime. I really enjoyed the depressing humor though. That's really what it feels like to be a huge recluse. I couldn't have come across the series at a more apt time in my life. I really feel like my life is just spiraling out of control these days, and I'm at peak cynicism, hehe. It's been a rough year.


----------



## kyra (May 30, 2013)

Lostsoulswander said:


> is Neon Genesis Evangelion worth watching?


In my opinion it just seemed like a waste of time since I felt the ending sucked. The story was kinda deppressing too so I just stopped watching 'cause it really brought me down...


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

What about Pokemon?


----------



## megaz93 (Mar 11, 2013)

Currently watching Mirai Nikki, Bakuman, Anagami SS, and Place to Place
I also watched a short film called "5 centimeters per second" and plan to watch "Grave of the Fireflies" and "Garden of Words" (whenever that is released)

Other anime I've watched:
-Clannad & Clannad: After Story
-Sword Art Online 
-Accel World 
-High School of the Dead
-Death Note
-Welcome to the N.H.K
-Elfen Lied
-Angel Beats
-Cowboy Bebop
-Dragonball Z
-Digimon, Pokemon, Yu-Gi-Oh! (best shows as a kid)

Other anime I plan on watching:
Bleach, Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood, Hirugashi, Claymore, AIR

Too many anime to watch in so little time!


----------



## moo92 (May 26, 2013)

I love watching anime, I remember the days when you'd meet up with all your buddies in primary and just talk for hours about anime, especially the pokemon, dbz, yugioh, digimon and beyblade era. I hear that Attack on Titan has blew up extremely fast these days, can anyone give me a non-spoiler review? and what sort of anime can it compare to. That'd be awesome


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

I haven't watched too much -- mostly Miyazaki's stuff, Evangelion, Supernatural, and Death Note.


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

I actually started watching Sword Art Online not so long ago, and it's awesome! :3 I think I'll watch some other anime when I'm done with it! My old friend tried to make me read manga, but I never really understood it, and I thought watching anime would be wierd. But after watching several episodes, I can see why she liked it


----------



## ShineGreymon (May 30, 2013)

I love anime I only watch dubbed anime though, I watched teen titans when I was younger I occassional watch old pokemon seasons when they were better,up untill unova where I lost interest in the anime side of it anyway still love the games and battling people and of course the epic digimon as you can see my profile kinda revolves around digimon, just a wee bit.


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

megaz93 said:


> "Garden of Words" (whenever that is released)


_This is amazing. :clap
Animation is just wowowowowowow nature looks so beautiful.
Tho the story is ... not so good as animation. sadly. But still worth watching
_


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Just watched Blast of Tempest, very good plot twists and darker themes in a shonen anime that sometimes doesn't make any sense. The fight scenes are also really well done.


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

soo, anyone watching Detective Conan, by any chance?


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Miyu said:


> soo, anyone watching Detective Conan, by any chance?


Nope. I might watch it sooner or later though, but... ehhh... so many episodes x__x it makes me want to weep just thinking of that XD


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

Nekomata said:


> Nope. I might watch it sooner or later though, but... ehhh... so many episodes x__x it makes me want to weep just thinking of that XD


believe me, you won't regret it! also, anime has quite some filler episodes. so, if you just want to get to the current development, you can read the manga. and then watch the anime from whichever episode you wish. it's faster.

anime is absolutely worth watching though (must seee) and some of the manga cases "unleash" their full potential in anime form.

let me know, how you decide! it'd be nice to have someone to discuss it with, since right now ... I don't have anyone.


----------



## Kimonosan (Jun 5, 2013)

I've watched quite a bit of anime in my time since I've been interested in it since I was 12. But due to the crazy called life, I watch it a lot less and it takes forever to get through everything, but at the moment I'm trying to keep going through Nana. I love the show, but it makes me cry so much!


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm not super into anime or manga, but I've seen/read various series and one-offs and have a few favorites.

For anime a few of them would be Cowboy Bebop, Samurai Champloo, the Ghost in the Shell series, Ergo Proxy, Serial Experiments Lain, and Welcome to the N.H.K., among others.

As far as Manga goes, I was pretty far into Berserk but it just started to feel like endless drudgery and couldn't be bothered anymore. I had been watching the Naruto and Bleach and switched to the manga after getting tired of waiting for the anime to catch up to it, kind of kept with them through their low points purely out of habit, and started enjoying them again when they started to get more interesting. These supposedly final arcs (I think) have had a fair amount of character development and have managed to keep my attention (Naruto more than Bleach, I'd say).

I occasionally look around for other series to get into but I rarely latch onto anything, and when I do they have a habit of making common narrative and character development (or lack thereof) decisions that make me slowly lose interest. It's also a little discouraging to encounter a long-running series I find interesting and starting from the beginning of several hundred issues/volumes/episodes. It's particularly troublesome considering my bad habit of getting into extended marathon reading/watching sessions in order to get caught up.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ive been getting into anime recently and just watched elfen lied. Man....talk about some twisted **** :b


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Just caught up on Attack on Titan. Really liking it so far.


----------



## pinoyAko (May 5, 2013)

getbackers and rorouni kenshin!


----------



## lawlietr (Mar 31, 2013)

I really like Full Metal Alchemist, Code Geass and Sword Art Online, anyone got any suggestions of similar animes?


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

lawlietr said:


> I really like Full Metal Alchemist, Code Geass and Sword Art Online, anyone got any suggestions of similar animes?


*Claymore *









*Macross Frontier *









*Gunslinger Girl*









Claymore is kinda like Full metal, but with women and giant swords :b And if you like code Geass, then I would recommend Macross Frontier - it's also a mech but it has ridiculously good animation and music. Gunslinger Girl is a bit of a wild card, but I think you would like it given the stuff you mentioned you're into.


----------



## lawlietr (Mar 31, 2013)

Claymore is kinda like Full metal, but with women and giant swords :b And if you like code Geass, then I would recommend Macross Frontier - it's also a mech but it has ridiculously good animation and music. Gunslinger Girl is a bit of a wild card, but I think you would like it given the stuff you mentioned you're into.[/QUOTE]

Okey, yeah I've watched claymore and I liked it alot I will look into the others, thank you


----------



## megaz93 (Mar 11, 2013)

Finished watching Code Geass. It is amazing. 
If you liked Death Note, then you'll definitely love Code Geass.

Lelouch is probably the coolest/most badass character I've seen.


----------



## supercars (Jun 24, 2013)

Pokemon, Sket Dance, Rise of the Yura Clan : Nurahiyon. 

There are many especially car ones like Midnight Racing, Super GPX and many more.


----------



## supercars (Jun 24, 2013)

I forgot to add Batman as it is the Best ever.

I also like Spiderman, Justice League and Spiderman.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

The main two I watch are Naruto and Bleach. I really love the Kuro****suji manga though.

edit: The 4 letters are starred out, but it doesn't actually mean the curse word, it's just the name of the manga in Japan.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Raynic781 said:


> The main two I watch are Naruto and Bleach. I really love the Kuro****suji manga though.
> 
> edit: The 4 letters are starred out, but it doesn't actually mean the curse word, it's just the name of the manga in Japan.


:lol

Might want to just call it 'Black Butler" then.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

megaz93 said:


> Finished watching Code Geass. It is amazing.
> If you liked Death Note, then you'll definitely love Code Geass.
> 
> Lelouch is probably the coolest/most badass character I've seen.


It was definitely like Death Note in that it has a very strong first half and then a disappointing second half. I can definitely see the similarities between Light and Lelouch as well, as being these clever, strategists who both have sort of a savior-complex.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

The Silent 1 said:


> It was definitely like Death Note in that it* has a very strong first half and then a disappointing second half.* I can definitely see the similarities between Light and Lelouch as well, as being these clever, strategists who both have sort of a savior-complex.


Yep, can't agree more with you there. The second season in particular was such a step down for me, too many grand set pieces and not nearly as much focus on the plot.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

currently watching attack on titans ep 7. that titan, what an unexpected turn of events haha but mikasa is soo pretty


----------



## TheSoundofHerWings (Jan 26, 2011)

Recently started reading this newish manga, It's not my fault I'm not popular. It follows around this girl tomoko who suffers from SA from what looks like it and gets into these horribly awkward situations. I would recommended it as a quick read.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

The Silent 1 said:


> It was definitely like Death Note in that it has a very strong first half and then a disappointing second half.


That is so true about DN (haven't seen Code Geass except for the ending - even though I didn't know the whole story I found that so incredibly sad and moving).


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dark Alchemist said:


> :lol
> 
> Might want to just call it 'Black Butler" then.


I could have, but decided not to.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I finished watching Gantz the other day. Weird as hell, I was hooked from beginning to end. I absolutely loved the premise and the gore, but none of the characters were very likeable and the fanservice was borderline disgusting. Everytime Kishimoto appeared I cringed because I knew they'd make some joke about her tits and degrade the character even further. Pathetic.


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

I just finished Code Geass last night and I freakin cried! It was truly amazing. I finished Welcome to the NHK a couple of weeks ago and Psycho-Pass last week. Currently watching Gantz (I agree with creasy), Attack on Titan and Brothers Conflict.


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

I love anime. Mostly shonen. Currently obsessed with Attack on Titan and I've been following Naruto and Bleach for years.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I do love one piece


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

I love historical manga genre , there's some japanese manga about Napoleon, Hikaru Genji, France and Russian revolutions, even though some of them are only fiction, but reading them makes me think about it all day.. anyone like to read historical manga too?


----------



## CowboyBebop (Jul 5, 2011)

TheSoundofHerWings said:


> Recently started reading this newish manga, It's not my fault I'm not popular. It follows around this girl tomoko who suffers from SA from what looks like it and gets into these horribly awkward situations. I would recommended it as a quick read.


I remember reading this last year haha. Tomoko is the most relatable manga character to me.


----------



## NightAtSydney (Aug 8, 2013)

Recently picked up some dvd box sets that consisted of Tenchi Muyo!, Noein and Armitage 3, I don't mind one piece and Naruto here and there though, some great characters.


----------



## Lain (Oct 5, 2011)

yeah.. I just got 'Attack on Titan' mangas 1~10


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Attack on titan is pretty good, just started Samurai Champloo and Bakemongatari too.

I need some friends on myanimelist by the way.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Just started watching Soul Eater the other day. It's going up there with my favourites, me thinks x_x


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Watching watamote and RailgunS atm, hardly reading much manga anymore though I just cant find anything that keeps my interest...


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

I recently read kuragehime [princess jelly], story about a bunch of unusual otaku girls and a cross-dressing boy. the humor suits for me, the chauffeur so hilarious, he told his mister to take a taxi home so he could go shopping, etc, and the drawing style not like the usual manga.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm really liking 'Gargantia on the verdurous Planet' this anime season - I actually think it's slightly better than Attack on Titan (which I also like)

It's got more developed characters and handles some really complex themes. There's not as much action as compared to Titan, but the plot is very good - literally blew my mind at one point


----------



## NightAtSydney (Aug 8, 2013)

Tenjou Tenge!


----------



## H o p e (Jul 13, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> I'm really liking 'Gargantia on the verdurous Planet'


I agree i really liked it!

Also, darker than black !


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

NightAtSydney said:


> Tenjou Tenge!


Manga or anime?


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Nekomata said:


> Just started watching Soul Eater the other day. It's going up there with my favourites, me thinks x_x


Soul Eater was quite good :3 I wish they had made a second season.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Tabris said:


> Soul Eater was quite good :3 I wish they had made a second season.


Yeah, I'm going to be quite devastated when I finish this boxset ><; will have to go onto FMA: Brotherhood I guess, or something xD


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Nekomata said:


> Yeah, I'm going to be quite devastated when I finish this boxset ><; will have to go onto FMA: Brotherhood I guess, or something xD


Yep, that always happens .___. Almost all my favourite anime is unfinished >_<
I still have to watch that, it's been in my backlog for months.


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm a pretty casual anime fan but here's my list

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/sevenw1nters

My favorites are Fairy Tail, Hajime No Ippo, Attack on Titan, Yu Yu Hakusho, Accel World, Bleach, Death Note, Naruto, Soul Eater and Sword Art Online. Obviously I like Shonen.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I wish I had the time to view more. Just saw Swort Art Online and Attack on Titan a couple weeks ago.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

Finished watching Aku no Hana recently. Now I want season 2. I don't watch a lot of anime these days, occasionally there is series that catches my interest.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been watching a lot of Shin Chan Recently, if that even counts. Shin's dysfunctional family reminds me fondly of my own..


----------



## DrewDarling (Aug 15, 2013)

Death Note.
Ouran High school Host Club
Soul Eater
Naruto
Fruits Basket
Black Butler
And yaoi manga >~>


----------

